# Progressive Press



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm considering getting a progressive press for loading 357 and 44 mag revolver loads. I've been looking at the RCBS and the Hornady. Does anyone have any experience with either of these? Reccomendations?


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't buy anything other than Dillion. The no BS warranty is impossible to beat.

www.brianenos.com

That is where I ordered my 550B set up for .45 ACP from. And am very happy with Brian's outfit.

Good luck,
Norm


----------



## Komrowski (Apr 20, 2007)

I will second the dillon, they just plain work, and work good.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

One of my Girl Friends brother's have the RCBS one it does a very good job of loading shells. It is just slower than my dillion XL650.

What I do not like about his loader is you have to manually advance the shell holder load a casing your self and seat a bullet. Once you get in to a rhythm it goes plenty fast.

The no BS warranty is just that no BS. I broke a part on my 650 (my fault) and I got a new part at no cost to me in a few days. I am very happy with my loader. There are very few things I do not like about my dillion. The case loader if you follow their recommendations on loading you will never have a problem. I like to put in 2 or 3 full double handfuls of casings in and let it go. Now I am forced to use one full and one small handful. It still works ok but the motor could be a little stronger for my liking.


----------



## heelerman (May 22, 2008)

Greetings All, from N.M. in the very back of beyond.
I am writing with a question or two. I will be buying two presses one for myself and one for a friend. We have been shotshell loaders for many years, using a Lee Load all. (a first generation one that still works!) We are considering the Lee Turret press. We are interested in cheap utilitarian ammunition for .222 .223. .270 7mm mag 30-30 300sav 30-06 and 45-70 in rifle. In pistol, 38/357 44/44mag 45 acp and 41 mag.
We would both be considered newbies as far as centerfire reloading goes. Will the Lee accomidate the rounds listed above? 
Can we buy a "do all" sort of kit from lee or do we need to buy additional stuff? powder triklers, scales and the like?
The shot shell bushings with the load all are wonderfully consistant with pretty much all powders.
WE really want to keep it simple. We shoot coyotes and meat. We are not seekers of the "ONe Ragged hole"
Thanks


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont think the bigger rifle calibers you mentioned will work in a lee press. you will have to get the rifle die, and the double disk kit to load rifle shells. i think even with the double disk kit you can only get to around 40gr charges, and im not sure, but i dont know if it will accomadate long action cartridges.

id love to have a dillon, but the model # just about indicates the price as well. i dont load enough to justify that much deniro.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

You get what you pay for,

I cannot afford to buy junk...

Norm


----------



## heelerman (May 22, 2008)

greetings boys,
I spoke with a tech guy at Lee. The Classic Turret will indeed load the larger cases, with two caviats. The double pwder disk must be used and the auto index will not work. So the system must be advanced manually. You do in fact get what you pay for. I have two Lee Load alls, both over twenty years old. The 20 ga. has put out thousands of rounds with never a burp.
As to buying junk. I can afford it less than most. The closest town (Las Cruses) where I can get loading stuff at all is two hous and $100.00 in fuel away. with 3/4 of the trip on actual pavement!
Im going to get the turret press I think and see if I cant hunt up a used single stage for the larger resizing jobs. If the Lee fails me I'll let you know.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> The closest town (Las Cruses) where I can get loading stuff at all is two hous and $100.00 in fuel away


U.S.P.S. brother. even with the hazmat fee, its alot cheaper than driving, and some places will pay the hazmat on big orders. just order as much stuff as you can at once.


----------



## heelerman (May 22, 2008)

Neb,
I don't know where you are. I am located in "The beautiful land of entrapment" New Mexico. We are still on the grid (barley) but a fair bit from the pavement. New Mexico is a strange and wonderful place. Third world in many respects. In fact, just take the "New" out of the name and you have the picture. Our drivers, UPS and FED EX change like the weather and most are mental migets. Dont' get me wrong, I really love the place, but services are scant. So, I make the trip when I need to. I just hate wasting the fuel. I have aquired a Lee Catalouge and they will ship by mail. I can just trot down to the post office in town. Town is a post office and a bar. What else does a guy need, really?


----------

